# when Puppia didn't fit--Tabitha's New Harness



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Tabitha is a bit bulky for the Puppia Small Mesh Step In harness; and, 
she swims in the Medium. I picked this one up yesterday at PetCo with
matching leash. 
It's an XS by wag-a-tude :love7:
(You can see that much of her bulk is her lofty coat...)


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

very cute


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

She's so cute!


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Ugh!! She is TOO gorgeous!!

*shaves Tabitha and tapes fur onto Prada*
^__^


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

very beautiful


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww she looks so adorable! I LOVE the harness and leash, how cute! 

The sizing is the one bad thing about the step in Puppia's. I have small step in's for Pip and Roo, which luckily they fit into, as I noticed the medium would be WAY too big. They shouldn't make such a huge difference between the sizes.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm absolutely dying from too high a dosage of "cute" here.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

the set is pretty and Tabitha is beautiful


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

oh she is gorgeous!!! Love it!!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh I love that! It looks perfect on her too! Very pretty...


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

She is my gave American lc girl by far I hope daisy gets boofy like her!!! She is a sexy little dog


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

that harness is so pretty!! So is Tabitha!


----------



## devo (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice, I have to go to petco today I might pick one of those up thanks


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

she looks beautiful, isnt she pretty.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

She's beautiful


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

she looks so cute


----------



## isolateyou (Jul 7, 2010)

She is so cute! She certainly knows how to sport that harness! ~~~


----------



## alittlebitdramatic (Jul 27, 2010)

Tabitha :love4:
She is so lovely


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

very cute harness!!!  looks awesome on tabitha yay!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

She's such a beauty.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

She is oh so perfect And I love that harness and leash set! What a diva!


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Shes beautiful!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

she looks so gorgeous  , i so want one lol


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

She is soo gorgeous!!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

My goodness Therese, she is breathtaking. Love the harness set, very Tabitha!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Awww...she's a stunner and her new outfit just looks adorable!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

I love that set and Tabitha is sooo beautiful!


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

Goodness, she is such a gorgeous girl! I cant ever get enough of her, looooove seeing pictures of Tabitha!!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Tabitha looks soooo cute! I want one for Jazz, but will it fit? How much does Tabitha weigh?


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

She looks beautiful in it. I have a pink one with matching leash for Hannah to. Pink suits the little ladies.


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

She is one gorgeous looking doggy! She has the most fantastic coat and she looks sooo cute in her new harness


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

This is gorgeous, i looked online for it but couldn't see it. I'd love the puppia step in but i think the smallest they do is too big for bella.


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

adorable! We're finding Madi doesn't fit any "normal" chi stuff. She's just too big


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

she's so beautiful....


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

She looks so good in it!


----------



## Gamma (Jul 11, 2010)

Oh my! Tabitha is just sooo breathtaking! She is most definitely "Top Dog" as you called her in another post. I, too, love looking at pictures of her. Pink is definitely her color. 
Although, she can probably pull-off most any color. So feminine. Blessings.


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

Aw gorgeous girlie!!


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

What a beautiful coat!!! Just makes that harness all the better.


----------

